# Piney Woods



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

26 dogs back to Land Blind
2,4,9, 11-12, 15-17, 19-20, 22-24, 29-31, 33-38, 40, 47, 49, 52

3 dogs remaining to run Land Blind tomorrow morning


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Any updates on Piney Woods?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open callbacks 4,9,17,19,20,24,29,37,38,49

Amateur callbacks 1,3,6,7,11,12,15,21,24,29,30,35,36,38,40,41,42,44,45,46,47


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur callbacks 1,3,6,11,16,21,24,30.42


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to all the finishers in Open

Big Congrats to owners Dave and Lauraine Grevlos and handler Bill Eckett on the Open win 'with #29 "Oz"

"Gibbs" is proud of his bro.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any other placements on the Open? Thanks!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Bob. 
Congrats to all the placements.



drbobsd said:


> Congrats to all the finishers in Open
> 
> Big Congrats to owners Dave and Lauraine Grevlos and handler Bill Eckett on the Open win 'with #29 "Oz"
> 
> "Gibbs" is proud of his bro.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Any other placements on the Open? Thanks!


I'm sorry Judy only news I've heard.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Open Results

1: Mr. Bill Eckett with Oz

2: Mr. Bill Eckett with Zuma

3: Mr. Robby with Manny

4: N P Larson with Colby

RJ: Mr. Bill Eckett with Quinn

Congrats to all.

If you like Blackwater Retrievers on Facebook, they post results on their page.


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Big Congrats to owners Dave and Lauraine Grevlos and handler Bill Eckett on the Open win with 29 Oz!!!!! I'm sure Jiggy is a very proud Mom... Jessie is also very proud of her big brother...


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Any news on the Am?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I just heard that my very dear friend Dale Willard won the Am!!! His first AA placement. Congrats to Dale, Clint, Erin, and of course Hollie!!!


----------



## Pkmirau (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations to Dale Willard and Holly on their win in the Am. And to Clint and Erin at Vision Retrievers!


----------



## TerryR (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know Dale, but I do know Clint Avant and Erin and they are both first class individuals. Think of what this is like. We start out as Amateurs trying to gain acceptance - trying to finish any stake. Happy to receive a green ribbon because we finished a trial. It is a long struggle. It is far easier to quit than continue. For some reason some of us continue. We train, struggle, learn, repeat, and maybe someday succeed. Dale ... for all those that say it can't happen, I congratulate you. Your first placement is a win. Cherish the moment! I assure you you will never forget this feeling. As an addendum, think of what this is like for the trainer(s). Just my humble opinion, but little can be as rewarding as training both the dog and the handler. Congratulations!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Nicely put Terry and congratulations to Dale, good going.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

outdoordave said:


> Any news on the Am?


1st Hollie/Willard
2nd Tia/Caire
3rd Holland/Aycock
4th Thief/Seivert
RJ Riot/Clow


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats to dale willard and vision retrievers!!! Another great weekend!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> 1st Hollie/Willard
> 2nd Tia/Caire
> 3rd Holland/Aycock
> 4th Thief/Seivert
> RJ Riot/Clow


Trying to win High Point Am Dog for the year in the spring? :razz::razz:

Way to go to T T T Tia too.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Great win Dale! And talk about a prestigious lineup of finishers. By my count, Tia, Holland, Thief and Riot have qualified for 19 Nationals, each has been a National finalist, and they collectively have well over 300 AA points! Their handlers' years of experience and success is beyond comprehension. Very impressive. Congratulations to all.


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Good job Dr. Aycock and Holland!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Great win Dale! And talk about a prestigious lineup of finishers. By my count, Tia, Holland, Thief and Riot have qualified for 19 Nationals, each has been a National finalist, and they collectively have well over 300 AA points! Their handlers' years of experience and success is beyond comprehension. Very impressive. Congratulations to all.


Congrats to all the finishers.

Dale how awesome is that! Congrats to the Willards, Vision Retrievers and Hollie.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

TerryR said:


> I don't know Dale, but I do know Clint Avant and Erin and they are both first class individuals. Think of what this is like. We start out as Amateurs trying to gain acceptance - trying to finish any stake. Happy to receive a green ribbon because we finished a trial. It is a long struggle. It is far easier to quit than continue. For some reason some of us continue. We train, struggle, learn, repeat, and maybe someday succeed. Dale ... for all those that say it can't happen, I congratulate you. Your first placement is a win. Cherish the moment! I assure you you will never forget this feeling. As an addendum, think of what this is like for the trainer(s). Just my humble opinion, but little can be as rewarding as training both the dog and the handler. Congratulations!


Very well said Terry. If you know Erin, then you know Dale. One of the finest families I know. Met Dale & Betsy back in the fall of '95 when they had an aging chocolate male named Boudreaux that Dale had run in a few HRC Seasoned test. In the spring of '02 I had a really nice Cosmo breeding out of my MH-Dancywith pick female available to the "right" home. Dale's home-LOL. One day Dale told me that Boudreaux was getting old and his health was failing and didn't have much longer. A few days later I called Dale and told him that "I had his new pup in my lap", he laughed and said, "Let me call you back", and the rest is history. 
Within a year or so, Dale found himself neck deep into the Hunt Test game putting an MH on his new Cosmo pup Kate. That wasn't enough, he wanted more, so he stepped up to the trial game. Dale & Clint have QAA'd each of the 3 pups that Dale has kept out of his fabulous Kate. 
Dale called yesterday and started our conversation with his typical "well", then "something happened today that I thought would never happen...Hollie and I got BLUE". We both started giggling like little school girls. 
Sorry for the ramble, but I really would like to share with RTFers like Terry, that don't know Dale & Betsy Willard. They are very loyal students and fans of the retriever games, but even more important than that, very loyal friends that treat my family like their family.
So CONGRATS to a fantastic TEAM!!!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Dale I am very impressed, and when I ran behind you and Holly,....OMG what beautiful marks. That is extremly impressive. Great work, Clint and Erin and again congratulations to Dale, Betsy and Holly. If the rest of the trial went as well you well deserve the win. JOB WELL DONE !!!

Carole Robison


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Dale wanted all to know that his phone has broken and he sends thanks to those who sent congrats. He will return all calls as soon as possible.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Pretty good since Dale left Rose Country and then went on to win at Piney Woods. THat dog had a work out this weekend.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you. Jessie is on her way too. 


tucker said:


> Big Congrats to owners Dave and Lauraine Grevlos and handler Bill Eckett on the Open win with 29 Oz!!!!! I'm sure Jiggy is a very proud Mom... Jessie is also very proud of her big brother...


----------

